# Do you have any Qualms?



## Bretrick (Nov 25, 2021)

Funny word that. Qualm
An uneasy feeling of doubt, worry, or fear, especially about one's own conduct; a misgiving.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Funny word that. Qualm
> An uneasy feeling of doubt, worry, or fear, especially about one's own conduct; a misgiving.


Not at the moment but sometimes, yes


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 25, 2021)

I am quite qualm


----------



## MrPants (Nov 25, 2021)

The qualm before the storm!


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 26, 2021)

I always did when I got involved in office politics, but everything always turned out okay. I hate office politics, but sometimes I had to step in. Like the time another accountant took credit for my work, in front of me, during a meeting. Or the time another accountant (different one) accessed a coworker's personnel file (against the rules) to try to get her fired. He got fired instead.

I wish people would stop trying to climb over each other in businesses. It makes work not fun. Just do your job to the best of your ability, give more than you are asked for, if you can, help others if they need it. Not hard.


----------

